# last of the buckeye V2



## wombat (Mar 10, 2016)

As the title suggests this is Version 2 of the "Boomerang" in a jarrah frame with ancient red gum and the last of my buckeye burl from manbuckwal.
I pimped it up a bit with a little extra brass and some home made micarta tips along with an ash,redgum,ash spacer.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 12, 2016)

It's beautiful.... But what exactly is it for?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 12, 2016)

Very Nice


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2016)

Great wood combo Walter , it looks classy


----------



## CWS (Apr 12, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> It's beautiful.... But what exactly is it for?


sling shot to shoot rich people

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 12, 2016)

Duh!!!
I was trying to visualize how it could be used as some sort of detachable handle to carry hot trays or something. I gotta get back to basics!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2016)

As always, museum quality work! Chuck


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 14, 2016)

guess you have to be an old guy to know a sling shot when you see one LOL 
Nice work.


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 15, 2016)

Haha! I'm plenty old enough, I've just never seen one that fancy! Made mine out of maple forks and inner tube rubber!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

